# Review: Saunders Pipper



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A quick review of this piece. Pictures of it can be found here:
http://www.sausa.com/product.php?product_pk1=279

Construction:
It is made from clear plastic, and seems to be made in two pieces. It has a slot on each side of the unit to glue in a small bubble level. This allows for ambidextrous use. It has a sturdy feeling in the hand.

Fit & Finish:
It seems to be a well made piece overall. It holds the bands just as well as the standard black clips did. The one fit issue I had was with my Wrist-Rocket Pro. I hold the slingshot with my left hand, which means I needed to glue the bubble level on the left side of the Pipper. When I attempted to close the Pro into itself like I would normally do, it would not close properly because the level contacts the frame of the Pro. I am sure that this would not be a problem with their other models.

Optics:
There appear to be two loops of fiber optic material in the Pipper. One loop is Green and the other is Red. Both ends of the fiber are used as the sights. Because of the length of these cables, apparently 3.5" in length, they are very bright under normal use.

Usage:
This accessory definitely helps line up shots better. I find that the bubble level is not of great use because it takes too long to get everything lined up. That, combined with the fitment issue with it, makes me wish I had not installed the level at all.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Pipper sight good...level worthless.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

smitty said:


> Thanks for the info. Pipper sight good...level worthless.


$20 for some light and plastic ill stick to just looking down the slingshot


----------

